# England and America About to Go to War!



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2010)

> Diplomats in London and Washington have raised the stakes over Saturday's US-England World Cup clash by wagering a meal over the game's outcome.
> 
> The bet was brokered in cables between aides to US Ambassador Louis Susman and UK Ambassador Sir Nigel Sheinwald.
> 
> ...




Bring it on


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope, it fake and g@y


----------



## Petenshi (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, guess what? Lets pay attention to the Gulf Oil Spill...and not this soccer game. In fact, to make this fair all of the BP executives should have to play the game instead of Englands players lol.


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Hey, guess what? Lets pay attention to the Gulf Oil Spill...and not this soccer game. In fact, to make this fair all of the BP executives should have to play the game instead of Englands players lol.


Loser has to come up with a full-proof, 100% working solution.


----------



## Petenshi (Jun 9, 2010)

TDM said:


> Loser has to come up with a full-proof, 100% working solution.



Lets hope china joins this game and loses then .


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

England is gonna loseeeeeeee


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 9, 2010)

Easy one, England wins. Fatties can't play football.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 9, 2010)

As a European, I cheer for England. The colonies need to be taught their place!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> As a European, I cheer for England. The colonies need to be taught their place!



Whoa whoaaa that is uncalled for.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> Whoa whoaaa that is uncalled for.



Bit of sarcasm in there


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Who fucking cares about football? Wales is going against New Zealand in the next week or so. That is_ much_ more bloody, they also don't cry.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha England gonna oil USA, I mean own.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

english are going to own america. sorry alfred


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> Bit of sarcasm in there


No sir, v__v Never refer to our Great Kick Ass nation as a colony. We arent that anymore, we are far superior than any country on this planet. You respect the Red White and Blue, dont sully the name of the USA and those who have fought to protect this country.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see the yanks get merked


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 9, 2010)

The loss of North and South America is just an unfortunate setback for Europe. EU world domination is closer than you think


----------



## Killfacer (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> No sir, v__v Never refer to our Great Kick Ass nation as a colony. We arent that anymore, we are far superior than any country on this planet. You respect the Red White and Blue, dont sully the name of the USA and those who have fought to protect this country.




Damn colonies getting to big for their boots.

(edit) Also on the football. We're gonna win. If we don't i'll cry... CRY.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

As an American, I don't care. 



Petenshi said:


> Hey, guess what? Lets pay attention to the Gulf Oil Spill...and not this soccer game. In fact, to make this fair all of the BP executives should have to play the game instead of Englands players lol.


Why be a party pooper?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> No sir, v__v Never refer to our Great Kick Ass nation as a colony. We arent that anymore, we are far superior than any country on this planet. You respect the Red White and Blue, dont sully the name of the USA and those who have fought to protect this country.



Quit your whining and bow to the queen.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 9, 2010)

Born in England, live in America. 

so....

GO ENGLAND!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> As a European, I cheer for England. The colonies need to be taught their place!



whats your address?


----------



## HawaiianG (Jun 9, 2010)

of course England wins silly XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh

Good

Football


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Who fucking cares about football? Wales is going against New Zealand in the next week or so. That is_ much_ more bloody, they also don't cry.



Nobody cares about Wales as it isn't a real country anyway. I don't see what you Welsh people have against Maggie anyway, she was doing it for the good of the people and the country. 



Mexican God said:


> England is gonna loseeeeeeee



Shouldn't you be cleaning a toilet or pedalling drugs or something similar?



mr_shadow said:


> As a European, I cheer for England. The colonies need to be taught their place!



Continental Europeans being nice to us? This is a pleasant change.


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 9, 2010)

1 - 0.

1950, all over again. USA beat England once and they'll do it again. And our talent that day consisted of a mailcarrier, a dishwasher, a meat packer and a funeral director with other weekend players.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 9, 2010)

oh, soccer/football, i thought a real war


----------



## Pickindazys (Jun 9, 2010)

Too bad no one cares about soccer here.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 9, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Hey, guess what? Lets pay attention to the Gulf Oil Spill...and not this soccer game. In fact, to make this fair all of the BP executives should have to play the game instead of Englands players lol.



yeah let's focus on a game that most of American's don't like. The nba finals are on, fuck that.


----------



## Eboue (Jun 9, 2010)

Crush the vile colonists.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Nobody cares about Wales as it isn't a real country anyway. I don't see what you Welsh people have against Maggie anyway, she was doing it for the good of the people and the country.



You did not just go there you bastard. 

Stupid Saesnes, you're all pansies.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 9, 2010)

Pickindazys said:


> Too bad no one cares about soccer here.



At least half the people in this thread showed interest. Fail



Xyloxi said:


> Nobody cares about Wales as it isn't a real country anyway. I don't see what you Welsh people have against Maggie anyway, she was doing it for the good of the people and the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you have against the Welsh ?


Anyways, the song is called "God save the Queen", not "God save the slave owner rebels"


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> You did not just go there you bastard.
> 
> Stupid Saesnes, you're all pansies.



I went there and I'd do it again, if we're pansies how come the capital of the UK is London and not Cardiff?



Diceman said:


> What do you have against the Welsh?



It's their accents and bestiality. 



Petenshi said:


> Hey, guess what? Lets pay attention to the Gulf Oil Spill...and not this soccer game. In fact, to make this fair all of the BP executives should have to play the game instead of Englands players lol.



Petenshi my good chap, do tell me what the B in BP actually stands for and then you'll see the flaw in what you're trying to say.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 9, 2010)

mr_shadow said:


> As a European, I cheer for England. The colonies need to be taught their place!



XD XD XD...
OF COURSE DAMN IT!
Someone has to do it hahaha


----------



## Pickindazys (Jun 9, 2010)

Diceman said:


> At least half the people in this thread showed interest. Fail



 I meant the majority of americans in the US and was mostly a joke about how out of touch we are with the rest of the world.

England will win no doubt.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2010)

You know Cardiff is one of the most boring places in Britain


----------



## xenopyre (Jun 9, 2010)

And the frenchs are with england


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I went there and I'd do it again, if we're pansies how come the capital of the UK is London and not Cardiff?



Because the English have intelligent people. I admit that so don't let it go to your head now. :ho

You may have the intelligence, but where's your culture gone now? Pitbulls and football? 



Xyloxi said:


> It's their accents and bestiality.



We fuck em you eat em. 

And our accents are better than the Bham or Liverpool accents. 



T.D.A said:


> You know Cardiff is one of the most boring places in Britain



True, but you only go there to shop. To go sight seeing you need to go somewhere else. The national Library in aberwystwyth or St. Davids or Harlech castle.

It's a small city for a small nation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2010)

America fuck yeah


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Because the English have intelligent people. I admit that so don't let it go to your head now. :ho
> 
> 
> You may have the intelligence, but where's your culture gone now? Pitbulls and football?



We're too important to worry over little things like national dress, saints days and things like that.



> We fuck em you eat em.
> 
> And our accents are better than the Bham or Liverpool accents.



I can't say I'm particularly fond of lamb in the first place and you're admitting to it anyway. 

Yeah, fair enough but what about compared to Southern English accents? 



> True, but you only go there to shop. To go sight seeing you need to go somewhere else. The national Library in aberwystwyth or St. Davids or Harlech castle.
> 
> It's a small city for a small nation.



I was hoping you'd mention all these castles, do tell me who had them built? 

Anyway, it'll most likely be England who win but how many people in the USA actually care about the World Cup?


----------



## Hinako (Jun 9, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> Born in England, live in America.
> 
> so....
> 
> GO ENGLAND!


why don't you go back to your socialist utopia! 


Anyway I feel bad for England, they are gonna be so heart broken, I hope they don't commit suicide. I probably  won't be watching tho. Soccer is for girls.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> We're too important to worry over little things like national dress, saints days and things like that.



It's what makes a country though isn't it? That's why you lot tried to get rid of our culture by getting rid of out language. 



Xyloxi said:


> I can't say I'm particularly fond of lamb in the first place and you're admitting to it anyway.
> 
> Yeah, fair enough but what about compared to Southern English accents?



I've been surrounded by farmers all my life, I can't help it if I get frisky. 

And southern english accent makes my feel uncomfortable. I like being working class thank you.



Xyloxi said:


> I was hoping you'd mention all these castles, do tell me who had them built?
> 
> Anyway, it'll most likely be England who win but how many people in the USA actually care about the World Cup?



You lot may have built them, but we took them off you. 

And USA don't give a darn about football. It's that shit game they have they love more.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 9, 2010)

hm. being half american, I cheer for england.


----------



## N120 (Jun 9, 2010)

War?  

 Easiest game of the tournament, England take this easy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2010)

If we lose the Americans are going to have a bloody field day.

We better not lose.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 9, 2010)

N120 said:


> War?
> 
> Easiest game of the tournament, England take this easy.



Easiest ?

You do realize that N.Korea and New Zealand  are in the tournament


----------



## N120 (Jun 9, 2010)

^ yep. :ho


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 9, 2010)

My family is too big of douchs to let me watch us world cup. Go England!!


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2010)

Just pray that it doesn't get to penalties 

Though I can't wait to see the faces here if US even manages a 0-0 draw.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> It's what makes a country though isn't it? That's why you lot tried to get rid of our culture by getting rid of out language.



Oh please, someone made up the Welsh language in the 19th century out of pure boredom. 





> I've been surrounded by farmers all my life, I can't help it if I get frisky.
> 
> And southern english accent makes my feel uncomfortable. I like being working class thank you.



I live right near a pig farm but you don't see me trying to get it on with a pig. 

Now that was mean, why would my oh so pleasant South Essex accent make anyone feel uncomfortable? 




> You lot may have built them, but we took them off you.
> 
> And USA don't give a darn about football. It's that shit game they have they love more.



Yeah, well you're not an independent country, but then again neither is England. 

Hey, American football is actually quite good to watch. It's not exactly a bad sport, people in the UK don't generally know enough about it to make a judgement and same in the US concerning football.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Oh please, someone made up the Welsh language in the 19th century out of pure boredom.



I don't know whether your joking or not. 
Welsh was here before English and latin, and maybe even gaelic, not sure about gaelic tho. Get over it 



Xyloxi said:


> I live right near a pig farm but you don't see me trying to get it on with a pig.



But Sheep are more cuddley and warm. 



Xyloxi said:


> Now that was mean, why would my oh so pleasant South Essex accent make anyone feel uncomfortable?



Ok, I thought you meant cambridge english or something. Isn't essex basically cockney? 



Xyloxi said:


> Yeah, well you're not an independent country, but then again neither is England.



At least someone understands this. 



Xyloxi said:


> Hey, American football is actually quite good to watch. It's not exactly a bad sport, people in the UK don't generally know enough about it to make a judgement and same in the US concerning football.



Lol, they do it to rugby, i'll do it to A.F (it shouldn't even be called football, they rarely have the foot to ball action needed.)


----------



## Xyfar (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh boy, I can't wait to watch a bunch of grown men embellish every fall they take. Booorrrrriiinggggg.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a battle between America and England not Wales and England.

You Welsh need to understand that you have no chance in winning the tourney, a neighbour wining would be better for you then a country miles away.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I don't know whether your joking or not.
> Welsh was here before English and latin, and maybe even gaelic, not sure about gaelic tho. Get over it



But not in the form it is now, so that's kind of a redundant statement.



> But Sheep are more cuddley and warm.



But pigs are more intelligent so it makes room for more stimulating conversation afterwords.



> Ok, I thought you meant cambridge english or something. Isn't essex basically cockney?



Estuary English is essentially a toned down form of cockney without the rhyming slang or anything like that.





> At least someone understands this.



England should fight a revolutionary war of independence, just for the lulz.



> Lol, they do it to rugby, i'll do it to A.F (it shouldn't even be called football, they rarely have the foot to ball action needed.)



I've never heard of Americans making fun of rugby, but in all fairness football actually refers to any team sport which involves a certain degree of kicking a ball in attempt to score a goal. Which is why rugby can be referred to as rugby football and the same for American and Aussie rules football. 

I like how all the Europeans picked England and all the Americans picked the USA.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 9, 2010)

The hate I have for our National team is too strong strong I'll go with the poor excuse for a country and cheer for America.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The hate I have for our National team is too strong strong I'll go with the poor excuse for a country and cheer for America.



gun.....


----------



## Garfield (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm placing my bets on England 3-2 USA


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> But not in the form it is now, so that's kind of a redundant statement.



English isn't that old then either. Or do you still use thee and thou in common conversation?



Xyloxi said:


> But pigs are more intelligent so it makes room for more stimulating conversation afterwords.



Actions speak louder than words.



Xyloxi said:


> Estuary English is essentially a toned down form of cockney without the rhyming slang or anything like that.



Thanks for telling me



Xyloxi said:


> England should fight a revolutionary war of independence, just for the lulz.


That'll be fun. 



Xyloxi said:


> I've never heard of Americans making fun of rugby, but in all fairness football actually refers to any team sport which involves a certain degree of kicking a ball in attempt to score a goal. Which is why rugby can be referred to as rugby football and the same for American and Aussie rules football.
> 
> I like how all the Europeans picked England and all the Americans picked the USA.



They don't make fun of it, they just undermine it. Which of course is bad, but considering the stereotypical view of america having the 'we're the best' attitude, it doesn't come at a surprise.

Oh and isn't that confusing? 

I'm bored now.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Haha England gonna oil USA, I mean own.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys you've got it all wrong!
According to Zac Efron, USA are playing Manchester United on Saturday!


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 9, 2010)

UN. There is still UN..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Mintaka (Jun 9, 2010)

NUCLEAR LAUNCH DETECTED!


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> english are going to own america. sorry alfred


Fuck yeah, Arthur!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 9, 2010)

> Blackstaff, Hinako, JustPimpin, kokodeshide, Kuno, makeoutparadise, Mexican God, Pesha, Petenshi, Razgriez, roninmedia, shadow_D, the box, thedisturbedone



Hahahhahahahahahahahahha how wrong can people be?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

I do not know the first thing about soccer, but sure, America, why the hell not.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2010)

Kankurette said:


> Fuck yeah, Arthur!



KIRKLAND FTW


----------



## kidloco (Jun 9, 2010)

hahahahahaha.....

us los, england good games and wins


but we know the final will argentina - brazil


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 9, 2010)

We defeated you when you had 2/3rds of the world's land mass well defeat you now


----------



## Fran (Jun 9, 2010)

I can actually see the US winning this.  I would chance a very expensive dinner for England's victory though. Gogo England!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, you meant soccer...shit. I thought I was going to claim some british heads for my wall.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 9, 2010)

Xyfar said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait to watch a bunch of grown men embellish every fall they take. Booorrrrriiinggggg.



So, why are you in this thread again?


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm going for England with this one


----------



## Berserk (Jun 9, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> I'm going for England with this one



I see, traitor.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2010)

lakers > celtics

US > tea baggers


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

AznUchihaChick said:


> lakers > celtics
> 
> US > tea baggers



Definition of life right here.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 9, 2010)

come on you smelly yanks


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Quit your whining and bow to the queen.



I would lol at this but I'm in Canada right now



Bow to Obama


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2010)

we have shrek, its over


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> No sir, v__v Never refer to our Great Kick Ass nation as a colony. We arent that anymore, we are far superior than any country on this planet. You respect the Red White and Blue, dont sully the name of the USA and those who have fought to protect this country.



Your soliders couldn't shoot the side of a barn even if they were stood inside it.


----------



## Sefarian (Jun 9, 2010)

You know, I don't normally follow soccer or really even care about the outcome of the game, but I know that if the US wins, I'm going to laugh my ass off at all the trash talking Europeans in this thread.  

It's on, boyos. US over England, 3-2. 

And those of you bringing military into a sports thread, gtfo.


----------



## very bored (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has posted this yet

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M[/YOUTUBE]

America!  Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Your soliders couldn't shoot the side of a barn even if they were stood inside it.


Is that code for "I want to go out with you." pek


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> Is that code for "I want to go out with you." pek



No. Clearly a retarded child could see that.

Can't you even comprehend what you wrote?

You demand that non-American's respect the US military. Why? The US military has in its history been no better than Nazi-Germany, what with its ethnic cleansing of indians.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Oh, you meant soccer...shit. I thought I was going to claim some british heads for my wall.



"British" does not fucking mean "English" !!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> No. Clearly a retarded child could see that.
> 
> Can't you even comprehend what you wrote?
> 
> You demand that non-American's respect the US military. Why? The US military has in its history been no better than Nazi-Germany, what with its ethnic cleansing of indians.



First of all, yes I will go on a date with you.

Second of all, bullshit, the US military is the strongest military in the world. We do things with as much efficiency as possible and we look good doing it, we have fun doing it and we will keep on doing till everyone in the world sits the fuck down and stops messing up shit for everyone else. v__v


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> First of all, yes I will go on a date with you.
> 
> Second of all, bullshit, the US military is the strongest military in the world. We do things with as much efficiency as possible and we look good doing it, we have fun doing it and we will keep on doing till everyone in the world sits the fuck down and stops messing up shit for everyone else. v__v



Wat?

Wait, you founding your argument on the American trope; we haz the stwongest army in der whole world! That automatically makes us better in every single situation and circumstance! We got nukes, we'll just nuke em'.

And you look good doing it? 

You?re certainly one of the most unprofessional in the world if you want a title so badly. Another yank who knows shit except what Hollywood feeds him.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Wat?
> 
> Wait, you founding your argument on the American trope; we haz the stwongest army in der whole world! That automatically makes us better in every single situation and circumstance! We got nukes, we'll just nuke em'.
> 
> ...


Its not Hollywood, its called pride and patriotism hon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2010)

Can we please have a conversation without being "fuck yeah America!"? Srsly, this nation has a long way to go before we can be called the "envy of the world" no matter how powerful we are militarily which is really a weak thing to tout when its negative  Right now that's just propaganda and i'm one of the most patriotic you'll see 


As for the match, i hope we can both come to a reasonable conclusion based on our efforts and increase our skills as a result


----------



## Hinako (Jun 9, 2010)

We were the envy of the world, until socialism took over.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> Its not Hollywood, its called *pride and patriotism* hon.



Are you proud of how Amerikkka has always fallen behind Europe on civil rights?

How in England if you're gay or an atheist, the majority don't care. But over there; you're reviled and despised?

There's your pride: racist.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Are you proud of how Amerikkka has always fallen behind Europe on civil rights?
> 
> How in England if you're gay or an atheist, the majority don't care. But over there; you're reviled and despised?
> 
> There's your pride: racist.


U know we arent only that, we are much more. As an American I could care less of what everyone else is doing outside of this country or what they think of us. 

Haters gonna hate but yet everyone watches us, watches every step we take. No one wants to admit it, but this country is the head honcho in this world. The longer other countries keep fighting that, the longer any kind of world peace will take place.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Are you proud of how Amerikkka has always fallen behind Europe on civil rights?
> 
> How in England if you're gay or an atheist, the majority don't care. But over there; you're reviled and despised?
> 
> There's your pride: racist.



We had women suffrage before you guys.  So there.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> U know we arent only that, we are much more. *As an American I could care less of what everyone else is doing outside of this country or what they think of us. *
> 
> Haters gonna hate but yet everyone watches us, watches every step we take. No one wants to admit it, but this country is the head honcho in this world. *The longer other countries keep fighting that, the longer any kind of world peace will take.*



Of course you don't, you're a racist.

So why did you initiate the Iraq war in 2003? Why are you killing kiddies in Iraq? There was a peace there before your intervention and killed masses of civillians with ....whoops 'friendly fire'.



dreams lie said:


> We had women suffrage before you guys.  So there.



By eight years.

We abolished slavery by thirty years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Are you proud of how Amerikkka has always fallen behind Europe on civil rights?
> 
> How in England if you're gay or an atheist, the majority don't care. But over there; you're reviled and despised?
> 
> There's your pride: racist.



Don't feed to troll cause your not being much better. "Amerikkka". Really.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Of course you don't, you're a racist.
> 
> So why did you initiate the Iraq war in 2003? Why are you killing kiddies in Iraq? There was a peace there before your intervention and killed masses of civillians with ....whoops 'friendly fire'.


Peace? In Iraq? You called that peace? 


Inuhanyou said:


> Don't feed to troll cause your not being much better. "Amerikkka". Really.


Im not a troll, Im in love with her, dont give her advice.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> Peace? In Iraq? You called that peace?
> 
> Im not a troll, Im in love with her, dont give her advice.



How long until your permaban?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> How long until your permaban?


Im not doing anything


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> Peace? In Iraq? You called that peace?



And what do you call it. Saddam was getting on, the plan was to contain him. He had no weapons of 'mass destruction'. Majority of Iraqi's would have him anytime over you Yanks.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> By eight years.
> 
> We abolished slavery by thrity years.



Well, we are more ethnically, culturally, and religiously diverse.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As an American, I don't care.



This.  Dunno why Brits keep thinking we do.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> And what do you call it. Saddam was getting on, the plan was to contain him. He had no weapons of 'mass destruction'. Majority of Iraqi's would have him anytime over you Yanks.


We had to help, we couldnt just let things stay the way they were after the Saddam thing, it was the courteous thing to do. 

You're probably ticked off more due to the fact that it had to be America to finally act against Saddam.


Mider T said:


> This.  Dunno why Brits keep thinking we do.


Actually, we do, its the world cup and its something else we will have over the Brits.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> This.  Dunno why Brits keep thinking we do.



Er.. they don't ... you should not take trying to engage with members on a forum with a significant American membership as evidence of that.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> We had to help, we couldnt just let things stay the way they were after the Saddam thing, it was the courteous thing to do.
> 
> You're probably ticked off more due to the fact that it had to be America to finally act against Saddam.
> 
> Actually, we do, its the world cup and its something else we will have over the Brits.



'You had to help'?

Why not invade North Korea and liberate them. Or Zimbabwe instead? They have it far worse.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> 'You had to help'?
> 
> Why not invade North Korea and liberate them. Or Zimbabwe instead? They have it far worse.



We probably will invade North Korea sooner or later with the help of South Korea.


----------



## Hinako (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> We had to help, we couldnt just let things stay the way they were after the Saddam thing, it was the courteous thing to do.
> 
> You're probably ticked off more due to the fact that it had to be America to finally act against Saddam.
> 
> Actually, we do, its the world cup and its something else we will have over the Brits.


With this entire post(and the previous posts before that), I think it's safe to say you're delusional.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> We probably will invade North Korea sooner or later with the help of South Korea.



               .


----------



## Pink Matter (Jun 9, 2010)

Where you from MBS?


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Sn33ze said:


> Where you from MBS?



I am a citizen of the world.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope for an upset; but I got some back up teams just in case.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 9, 2010)

i dont like soccer


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> i dont like soccer


Post count +1


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 9, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> i dont like soccer



If you called it football you would.


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty much hoping for the U.S. to manage a draw out this match-up. However, since we don't have that option and the U.S. picking any points on the "The Three Lions" will send some English fans in tear and rage on their team, no other choice but to pick a U.S. win.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2010)

American superiority will shine. America rules. America is #1. We're the big dogs with the heart of the underdog. Apple pie and freedom beat spotted dick and socialism any day! I don't even know what the fuck this is really about, but I'm supporting America all the way a true patriot that's me.


----------



## Hinako (Jun 9, 2010)

Well with that Terry sex scandal, England doesn't deserve to win.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2010)

A "my c**k is much bigger than yours" discussion between 2 trolls over war, history and patriotism in a thread about football.

That's the internet for ya .


Anyway, I don't watch football much, so I don't know enough about either team to root for either. I am gonna see this game though. I've always liked international competition, and I've been meaning to get into the sport, so I'm hopin it's a b--tchin' matchup.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 9, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Easy one, England wins. Fatties can't play football.



yeah, this


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Shirker said:


> *A "my c**k is much bigger than yours" discussion *between 2 trolls over war, history and patriotism in a thread about football.
> 
> That's the internet for ya .
> 
> ...



That's pretty sexist. Another racist American furthur proving a point.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2010)

My word... you're right.... Not noticing a person's gender through an internet forum makes me sexist... then racist! (in that order)

I is sad nao...


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jun 9, 2010)

*stares at title*
*immediately thinks of Hetalia*


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Shirker said:


> My word... you're right.... Not noticing a person's gender through an internet forum makes me sexist... then racist! (in that order)
> 
> I is sad nao...



This has nothing to do with noticing. You just made an assumption straight away without forethought: because it can always ever be a man, right? Then hide behind 'it's just the internet' fallacy.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I'm glad ya see something so trivial as sexist... and then racist (again, it that order!). Nice to know ya pic a character and stick with it.

*sigh*, I'm done. Just realized I'm now I'm contributing to this nonsense.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Well, I'm glad ya see something so trivial as sexist... and then racist (again, it that order!). Nice to know ya pic a character and stick with it.
> 
> *sigh*, I'm done. Just realized I'm now I'm contributing to this nonsense.



Cool story, bro.

Since you're conceding: see ya.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 9, 2010)

"However, as your generals noted during World War II, we have a unique capability for quickly identifying and advancing talent."

Translation: We know how to steal good athletes from other countries...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2010)

UUUUU this is gonna be Nasty! I love football!


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow said:


> "However, as your generals noted during World War II, we have a unique capability for quickly identifying and advancing talent."
> 
> Translation: We know how to steal good athletes from other countries...



I'm sorry your country smells like ass and that everyone likes America better.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I'm sorry your country smells like ass and that everyone likes America better.



Unless you're one of them coloured people


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Unless you're one of them coloured people



Nope.  America is still the top destination with global renown as the land of opportunity.  Show me a single European country that is anywhere as diverse as we are.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Nope.  America is still the top destination with global renown as the land of opportunity.  Show me a single European country that is anywhere as diverse as we are.



Engurland. They have Liverpool, Man Utd, and Man City fans living together.
Their hatred is more than any racial conflict you can imagine.
And at least, in Engurland, they don't elect someone just because he/she is black


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 11, 2010)

Got anything against Americans?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 11, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> Got anything against Americans?



Well, there's your racism, your imperialism, your fattiness and your Icecapades


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 11, 2010)

He wishes he was one instead of a filthy turk / canuck wannabee.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 11, 2010)

I forgot the furries and me having a nine inch penis, which is eight inches more than the average furry/ yank


----------



## emROARS (Jun 11, 2010)

ChocoKitty ♥ said:


> *stares at title*
> *immediately thinks of Hetalia*



Yay, i'm not alone :33




Shirker said:


> A "my c**k is much bigger than yours" discussion between 2 trolls over war, history and patriotism in a thread about football.



Girls can't argue right? 

It' best if you stay out of that banter, it's what we do. Of course, American's think it's worse than it is. 

Then again, you have no cultural identity so. *shrug*


----------



## Tkae (Jun 11, 2010)

Thread title is fail.

I voted that America will win.

... since your poll is vague about WHAT America will win, and I thought I was voting about us winning a war. Also, I think the British need to STFU and not piss us off, or it WILL be war. Sending us velvet glove insults isn't a REALLY good way to no longer have an island...


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 11, 2010)

Tkae said:


> Thread title is fail.
> 
> I voted that America will win.
> 
> ... since your poll is vague about WHAT America will win, and I thought I was voting about us winning a war. Also, I think the British need to STFU and not piss us off, or it WILL be war. Sending us velvet glove insults isn't a REALLY good way to no longer have an island...



Why are you bringing up the British? Learn to read the thread title pl0x.


----------



## Tkae (Jun 11, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> *Why are you bringing up the British?* Learn to read the thread title pl0x.



You'll need to explain what you mean by this


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 11, 2010)

England and Britain are not the same thing. As evidenced by ABE fans.


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2010)

USA USA USA USA


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

We should plant nukes in the soccer balls.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2010)

England is considered the better team so they'll probably win....but who knows.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2010)

England will win. Its won 7/9 of its matches.

BUT USA will give it a hard time nonetheless


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should plant nukes in the soccer balls.



As an English person I support this notion.


----------



## Tkae (Jun 11, 2010)

Rob` said:


> England and Britain are not the same thing. As evidenced by ABE fans.



Did he know what I meant?

Yes.

So does it matter?

No.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2010)

Why do people who get insulted at others insulting the US and then insult the individuals country? Isn't that completely hypocritical?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 11, 2010)

Tkae said:


> Did he know what I meant?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...



Do plenty of us British get irritated at people thinking Britain and England are one and the same? 

Yes.

So does it matter?

Yes.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol, i'm not even going to argue over the word British am I Xyloxi?


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jun 11, 2010)

I bet my money that England is going to win.


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 11, 2010)

s'all about gearrad


----------



## Horan (Jun 11, 2010)

England's gonna win. They got Capello.

I thought this was gonna be Hetalia


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 11, 2010)

I want to bet a draw of a victory for the US.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2010)

Le Male said:


> I want to bet a draw of a victory for the US.



You won.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 12, 2010)

It was a draw? Whoa!


----------



## Fran (Jun 12, 2010)

So what'll the ambassadors do now?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 12, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> You won.



Yes, i won 18.75 euros. It's the first time i bet money.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 12, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> So what'll the ambassadors do now?



Split pot...


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 12, 2010)

What the fuck ?
How did we draw against those americunts, they call it "soccer" FFS. 
Green, you absolute fool.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 12, 2010)

Green if I ever meet you I am going to punch you in the face. 

How the fuck do you let that shit through.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2010)

This thread should be trashed.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 12, 2010)

Suck it England we tied.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2010)

Le Male said:


> Yes, i won 18.75 euros. It's the first time i bet money.



If there is anything I learned from living in Las Vegas, it is that you want to lose your first few gambles.  Best not to get a good taste for that sort of thing.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2010)

God Damn goalie


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Zero? said:


> What the fuck ?
> How did we draw against those americunts, they call it "soccer" FFS.
> Green, you absolute fool.



You guys made the term soccer.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 12, 2010)

0Fear said:


> You guys made the term soccer.


Doesnt matter, its such a pansy term.
I have actually never heard an english guy call football, "soccer" ever.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Zero™ said:


> Doesnt matter, its such a pansy term.
> I have actually never heard an english guy call football, "soccer" ever.



That doesn't mean I don't agree. But the lameness came from your side; Americans simply perpetuate it.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Ha ha England tied.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 12, 2010)

It's lame because you pronounce it 'sawker-ball'. Soccer is rarely used, but it is something that 90-year old Englishmen might say.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 12, 2010)

0Fear said:


> That doesn't mean I don't agree. But the lameness came from your side; *Americans simply perpetuate it*.


Exactly 
meh, you guys can call it what you want, if it weren't for that silly silly slip up we'd have won.
Damn you Green 
Though the rage on facebook is pretty funny.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Zero™ said:


> Exactly
> meh, you guys can call it what you want, if it weren't for that silly silly slip up we'd have won.
> Damn you Green
> Though the rage on facebook is pretty funny.



Too bad. Haha. I suppose they should have allowed a mulligan...wait that's golf.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Ha ha England tied.



Says someone from the country unable to qualify.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Says someone from the *country* unable to qualify.



Thank you.

And yes we are shit at football. *shrug*
Do any of us care? No. 

and lol at north Korea winning against greece.


----------



## Mael (Jun 12, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And yes we are shit at football. *shrug*
> Do any of us care? No. We're more interested in the Dragon V All Black game happening within the comming weeks, considering we almost won against the springbox. =]
> ...



That was South Korea but thanks for playing. 

That being said...stalemate.  At least the English ego took a hit.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

I knew it was one of them. 

Lol, it's Englands fault for being so arrogrant.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And yes we are shit at football. *shrug*
> Do any of us care? No.
> ...



Oh I'm sorry, I mean principality.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

America will pwn.

As we always do 

:ho


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> America will pwn.
> 
> As we always do
> 
> :ho



You just tied


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I mean principality.



No
.........


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Diceman said:


> You just tied



....we squash bugs! Yes, we squash them into ground!
*said with Russian accent*


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> America will pwn.
> 
> As we always do
> 
> :ho



I bet most Americans couldn't even find South Africa on a map. 



emROARS said:


> No
> .........



There's always the option of being an English county.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I bet most Americans couldn't even find South Africa on a map.



You just mad we destroyed your country in the olden days :ho

And no, we can find it. Plus all the places we pwn England


----------



## BullMoose (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL English goalie. 

I'm an American and I don't even care about soccer, but that was such an epic fuckup.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You just mad we destroyed your country in the olden days :ho
> 
> And no, we can find it. Plus all the places we pwn England



You don't pwn England when it come to humor.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You just mad we destroyed your country in the olden days :ho
> 
> And no, we can find it. Plus all the places we pwn England



When did the US ever destroy England? I thought it was us that burned your capital city to the ground, not the other way round. 

A tie due to someone fucking up hardly counts as pwning someone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Le Male said:


> You don't pwn England when it come to humor.



Puh-leeez.

You England folk enjoy that old, stale look to your shows and grown men dressin' up like females. 

America is way better when it comes to humor. :ho



> When did the US ever destroy England? I thought it was us that burned your capital city to the ground, not the other way round.
> 
> A tie due to someone fucking up hardly counts as pwning someone.


Think back. Remember us defeating you in everything.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Puh-leeez.
> 
> You England folk enjoy that old, stale look to your shows and grown men dressin' up like females.
> 
> ...



You really shouldn't bash other peoples humor when you have Dane Cook


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Think back. Remember us defeating you in everything.



If you're referring to a certain revolutionary war, I believe you have your French allies to thank for that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Diceman said:


> You really shouldn't bash other peoples humor when you have Dane Cook



I don't even know Dane Cook. 

We have Steve Colbert. Beat that! 



> If you're referring to a certain revolutionary war, I believe you have your French allies to thank for that.


Actually, they came in late and helped to prevent casualties. 

We kicked your asses up and down America. :ho

And at least we didn't steal allies from the French, oh liars to the Native Americans


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Puh-leeez.
> 
> You England folk enjoy that old, stale look to your shows and grown men dressin' up like females.
> 
> America is way better when it comes to humor. :ho



I'm not english. When i see the low level of american NF member, i must admit the english are better for this.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I bet most Americans couldn't even find South Africa on a map.
> 
> There's always the option of being an English county.



Come on.  Stop it.  Envy is a terrible, terrible thing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

^ That's another thing.

We have Carlos. 

You still have old people in dresses :ho


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

Le Male said:


> I'm not english. When i see the low level of american NF member, i must admit the english are better for this.



Why thank you, everybody knows American humour is vastly inferior to that of the UK.



Emma Bradley said:


> Actually, they came in late and helped to prevent casualties.
> 
> We kicked your asses up and down America. :ho
> 
> And at least we didn't steal allies from the French, oh liars to the Native Americans



Britain won the war of 1812, plus we don't have anything like the Deep South.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 12, 2010)

The war of 1812 was like this soccer match.  A glorious upset.  A colonial backwater of a nation challenged a global power.  And we tied.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Britain won the war of 1812, plus we don't have anything like the Deep South.



We still owned England and made American and not another silly, "England 2." or "New Egland, land of the snores"


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why thank you, everybody knows American humour is vastly inferior to that of the UK.



Depending on what it is....touche 






Xyloxi said:


> Britain won the war of 1812, plus we don't have anything like the Deep South.



You just like stealing the music from there *cough*blues,jazz,rockandroll*cough*

I think I'm catching something.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> There's always the option of being an English county.



No, we have a tad more pride than that. 
...........


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> We still owned England and made American and not another silly, "England 2." or "New Egland, land of the snores"





.......


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

You England people like doing highkicks in the living room.

We like guns, real comedy, real sports and playing your sports better than you :ho



> .......



Dude, did you miss where I added more to it......? 



> "New Egland, land of the snores"



We own. Admit it, you silly, non-comedic people, you.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> .......



It's not the same word. That is obviously pronounced _Anj-Land_.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You England people like doing highkicks in the living room.
> 
> We like guns, real comedy, real sports and playing your sports better than you :ho



to be fair to the english, your comedy is shit. 

At least we have Jimmy Carr. 

And don't get me started on American football.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> ^ That's another thing.
> 
> We have Carlos.
> 
> *You still have old people in dresses* :ho



What are those old people in dresses you talking about ?

Carlos Mencia suck.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Le Male said:


> What are those old people in dresses you talking about ?



Geegee, just poking fun. But:
Monty Python. :ho



> At least we have Jimmy Carr.


We have Jim Carrey, Carlos, Tosh.O, Steve and a lot more. 



> Carlos Mencia suck.


Some times he is really funny though 

P.S
I still love MP though


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Geegee, just poking fun. But:
> Monty Python. :ho
> 
> 
> ...



Jim Carrey is genetically Canadian though.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> America is way better when it comes to humor. :ho



Yeah it's incredibly fun listening to a black guy cramming the F-word as many times as he possibly can in a minute with a horrible, ugly accent (yes I'm generelizing, so are you).

And 'real sports' deserve real names. Don't call something that should be called handegg football.

Oh, Monthy Python > everything US has ever produced.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 12, 2010)

Let me get this straight the debate is basically about who have the funnier comedians? Americans are truly the scum of this earth.


----------



## N120 (Jun 12, 2010)

Le Male said:


> What are those old people in dresses you talking about ?
> 
> *Carlos Mencia suck.*



I was just about post that.

 The only American comedians worth watching  imo were dave chappelle, chris rock 10 years ago,eddie murphy 20 years ago and richard pryor when he was alive. The rest like mancia and katt williams...meh


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> Yeah it's incredibly fun listening to a black guy cramming the F-word as many times as he possibly can in a minute with a horrible, ugly accent (yes I'm generelizing, so are you).
> 
> And 'real sports' deserve real names. Don't call something that should be called handegg football.



Well at least those "black guys" can win in a fist fight, and then have more than one country care.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Let me get this straight the debate is basically about who have the funnier comedians? Americans are truly the scum of this earth.



We were originally talking about how mighty England won the football game...wait...that was a dream.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 12, 2010)

0Fear said:


> Well at least those "black guys" can win in a fist fight, and then have more than one country care.



I thought we were discussing comedy? 
Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Let me get this straight the debate is basically about who have the funnier comedians? Americans are truly the scum of this earth.



You jelluzz of us. :herr 



0Fear said:


> Jim Carrey is genetically Canadian though.


He's American now 



Horrid Crow said:


> Yeah it's incredibly fun listening to a black guy cramming the F-word as many times as he possibly can in a minute with a horrible, ugly accent (yes I'm generelizing, so are you).
> 
> And 'real sports' deserve real names. Don't call something that should be called handegg football.
> 
> Oh, Monthy Python > everything US has ever produced.



Wait...which black guy are we talkin' `bout?

Please, we gave the sports their proper, cooler names. Calling what is soccer "football" is silly. It needs something relative to kicking. 

Yes, Monty Python is good, but we generally have a lot of better comedies than you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

> We like guns, real comedy, real sports and playing your sports better than you



Real comedy? Lol fail.

America has given us the Fox network and Bill O Reilly.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> I thought we were discussing comedy?
> Sorry, my bad.



Who needs to make people laugh when you can start a worldwide scandal.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Let me get this straight the debate is basically about who have the funnier comedians? Americans are truly the scum of this earth.







Emma Bradley said:


> We have Jim Carrey, Carlos, Tosh.O, Steve and a lot more.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Real comedy? Lol fail.
> 
> America has given us the Fox network and Bill O Reilly.


I don't even know this Bill, nor do I wish to acknowledge the existence of Fox. 

We gave you guys everything and took what you had and made it better 

'Cause Americans know how to do it better 



> Jimmy Carr
> Frankie Boyle
> Rhod Gilbert


Booorrrrinnng!

The only think you guys made sorta right, was Doctor Who.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

This is just getting silly. Its a fucking football game, and half of you don't even care so i don't understand why you're arguing. Btw USA drew with england, drew, theres a difference between that and winning.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> This is just getting silly. Its a fucking football game, and half of you don't even care so i don't understand why you're arguing. Btw USA drew with england, drew, theres a difference between that and winning.


You know....were jokin' right? Or at least I'm teasin'. 

If we didn't have the distracting information that you guys call Soccer Football, then, we would have won.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Booorrrrinnng!
> 
> The only think you guys made sorta right, was Doctor Who.



America wouldn't even attempt those jokes incase they'd have a lawsuit.

They go where no man has gone before, especially frankie.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I don't even know this Bill, nor do I wish to acknowledge the existence of Fox.
> 
> We gave you guys everything and took what you had and made it better
> 
> *'Cause Americans know how to do it better*


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> This is just getting silly. Its a fucking football game, and half of you don't even care so i don't understand why you're arguing. *Btw USA drew with england, drew, theres a difference between that and winning. *



Yeah, especially when you expect to. 




I'm not arguing...I'm just jesting. 






emROARS said:


> America wouldn't even attempt those jokes incase they'd have a lawsuit.
> 
> They go where no man has gone before, especially frankie.



Some of those guys aren't even english.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

> America wouldn't even attempt those jokes incase they'd have a lawsuit.
> They go where no man has gone before, especially frankie.



Puh-lease.

What about the old guy....wait, I think he's from England >.>
Well, he's the old guy in Scary Movie, the one about War of the Worlds? That dude, he said whatever he wanted.


Hey.....I liked that movie 

Wait, we can't count turning classic anime into movies.
We didn't even have full rights to the show, so we had to change a lot. Or so I'm told that's why it was so different....


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

I wanted to kill myself when they announced that movie.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 12, 2010)

Green, what the .... the balll..... it was....

god damn it. 


.................


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

0Fear said:


> I wanted to kill myself when they announced that movie.



Shuddap!

England would have used horrible CGI, bad actors/actresses and super, mega, ultra, ultimate corny dialogue. 

Let's see your silly country do better


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Let me get this straight the debate is basically about who have the funnier comedians? Americans are truly the scum of this earth.



I hope you have learned your lesson young lady. :taichou


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Shuddap!
> 
> England would have used horrible CGI, bad actors/actresses and super, mega, ultra, ultimate corny dialogue.
> 
> Let's see your silly country do better



I'm on your side....but they invoked the DB Movie clause. Any sane person must admit the terror.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

0Fear said:


> I'm on your side....but they invoked the DB Movie clause. Any sane person must admit the terror.



It had the basics, really. Its just they screwed up a lot of stuff. Not really screwed up, but way too different...


----------



## Casket (Jun 12, 2010)

Wooo! I'll take this game as a plus! Yay!!!


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL man this was the funnies game i've seen for a while did you see Capello ? he just looked away. This is an Italian manager who has trained with Buffon, Casillas, etc. Now he has to contend with Green of all people


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Casket said:


> Wooo! I'll take this game as a plus! Yay!!!



Why?

It was a tie.

We need a win.

We are the dominate country.


We are Sparta...er, Amerca!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 12, 2010)

lol England...can't even beat America who doesn't give 2 shits about soccer


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> lol England...can't even beat America who doesn't give 2 shits about soccer





Maybe they can't beat us 'cause they call it football. :ho


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 12, 2010)

I find it hilarious that the poll has no draw option.

When it comes to football, the US is usually underrated, they're a reasonable team, slightly above mediocre on a world stage. And England is usually overrated, they just don't deliver the goods on big tournaments.

A draw is a perfectly reasonable score.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> I find it hilarious that the poll has no draw option.
> 
> When it comes to football, the US is usually underrated, they're a reasonable team, slightly above mediocre on a world stage. And England is usually overrated, they just don't deliver the goods on big tournaments.
> 
> A draw is a perfectly reasonable score.



I see you hatin'. 

We Americans do what others can't do right or good.

Our army. Our law(some, shuddap!), our sports, our channels, our music.

Geegee, we beat ya'll.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Booorrrrinnng!



Frankie Boyle, boring? Americans have no taste.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Frankie Boyle, boring? Americans have no taste.



Thank you. 


*Spoiler*: _might be offensive_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzV6fpSnkh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Frankie Boyle, boring? Americans have no taste.



Yes, boring. 

We Americans appreciate the hard-core laugh-off shows.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yes, boring.
> 
> We Americans appreciate the hard-core laugh-off shows.



that are complete and total bollocks.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

emROARS said:


> that are complete and total bollocks.



See, just listen to your silly little swear words 

Bollocks.


----------



## Xion (Jun 12, 2010)

12 pages!?

Christ, the football tards come out of the woodwork. 

Green what hast thou done?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Xion said:


> 12 pages!?
> 
> Christ, the football tards come out of the woodwork.
> 
> Green what hast thou done?



We've been debating.

Who is better.

America (of course she is) or England, the old lady country. :ho


----------



## BullMoose (Jun 12, 2010)

The english goalie looked sad after the game. 

Maybe a Butterfinger would cheer him up?


----------



## Uli (Jun 12, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 12, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _might be offensive_
> ...



That guy was funny.

It's not about whether your English or American, it's only funny if you get the material.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> lol England...can't even beat America who doesn't give 2 shits about soccer



This.  
I don't know anyone who can name an American soccer star. 
Team America won because they actually play as a team, not as a one-man show. Go Yankees!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2010)

Let see how the US will deal with Algeria and Slovenia. After the draw against England, these two countries will take the US very seriously.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> This.
> I don't know anyone who can name an American soccer star.
> Team America won because they actually play as a team, not as a one-man show. Go Yankees!



What're you talking about? This isn't baseball you fool of a Took.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> This.
> I don't know anyone who can name an American soccer star.
> Team America *draw* because they actually play as a team, not as a one-man show. Go Yankees!



Fixed  hehe


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> See, just listen to your silly little swear words
> 
> Bollocks.



I'm allowed to say them you bloody yankee.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I'm allowed to say them you bloody yankee.



She said ya'll so she's most likely not a yankee.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> She said ya'll so she's most likely not a yankee.



I've always thought texans say y'all.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I've always thought texans say y'all.



People from the Southern states generally do, Yankees are from the more enlightened Northern states.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Ohhhhhh


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow Americans, actually think they won, whole world thinks your dumb, but maybe your dumber.


----------



## Bill_gates (Jun 13, 2010)

im surprised no ones claimed the game was fixed....


----------



## ~rocka (Jun 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Americans, actually think they won, whole world thinks your dumb, but maybe your dumber.


Drawing to England is the same as winning for them i suppose.


----------



## xenopyre (Jun 13, 2010)

You know what would be a true war , is if North Korea faces South korea


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Americans, actually think they won, whole world thinks your dumb, but maybe your dumber.



They all knew that had no chance of winning from the begging and thought they'd get no points. I guess one point is good for them.

Or maybe it has something to do with getting mixed up in their American rugby.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 13, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> This.
> I don't know anyone who can name an American soccer star.
> Team America won because they actually play as a team, not as a one-man show. Go Yankees!



Silly Yanks, being proud of ignoring the hardships and the effort that your athletes go through


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Americans, actually think they won, whole world thinks your dumb, but maybe your dumber.





~rocka said:


> Drawing to England is the same as winning for them i suppose.



considering soccer is a fagsport that no one gives a shit about in this country i'd say it was all in a days work for the "America trolls the world" tour.


i'm _still_ trying to see the fun in kicking a fucking ball around for an hour...


----------



## Altron (Jun 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Americans, actually think they won, whole world thinks your dumb, but maybe your dumber.


A draw is a draw though it does amuse me so many people are fucking raging hard over this.  FYI Jozy Alitodore would have scored for the US if Green didn't have that Goal Post supporting him in blocking the shot.:rofl :rofl



Black Wraith said:


> They all knew that had no chance of winning from the begging and thought they'd get no points. I guess one point is good for them.
> 
> Or maybe it has something to do with getting mixed up in their American rugby.


'

Oh please after all the hype of England destroying the American's and then failing to do so LOL. Spain will knock you lot out anyways so in the end it doesn't matter. 

The only reason anyone are reveling in this draw is because the trash talking assuming England was gonna massacre the US, then by the blunder of their own Goalkeeper who obviously is a butter fingers they end up with a draw with the US and losing 2 points to take the lead in the group. I am sure many people wouldn't cared as much with Green's mistake if you all didn't tie with the US of all the countries. 

Anyways Spain + Argentina + Brazil = WC Contenders. They will mop up the rest of you lot.


----------



## qwijibo (Jun 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Americans, actually think they won, whole world thinks *your* dumb, but maybe *your* dumber.


lol irony...


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 13, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> People from the Southern states generally do, Yankees are from the more enlightened Northern states.



XD XD XD XD XD XD XD. I've lived North and South...I promise, it's no better north of the Mason-Dixon.

As for the game...think if they give him velcro he'll stop the ball next time? 

Go USA!!


----------



## Mael (Jun 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Wow Americans, actually think they won, *whole world thinks your dumb*, *but maybe your dumber*.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 13, 2010)

Americans make and have the best music.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 13, 2010)

The pissing contest in this thread 





wow, just wow


----------



## Bleach (Jun 13, 2010)

Zero? said:


> The pissing contest in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photoshopped 

I hope..


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Photoshopped
> 
> I hope..



Shit's real.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Photoshopped
> 
> I hope..



I was thinking this at first but its actually real


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol we did win, you know why? Because we're fuckin america and we never lose bitches, dont hate.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Lol we did win, you know why? Because we're fuckin america and we never lose bitches, dont hate.



But you didn't win.

You're obviously confused. Dropped your burger, yank?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Zero™ said:


> The pissing contest in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Silly English, Silly Americans.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> But you didn't win.
> 
> You're obviously confused. Dropped your burger, yank?



Prove we didnt win, my proof is newspapers with acclaims that we won, thus it is a fact we won, or else said newspaper wouldnt have claimed we didnt.

I bet you dont even own a toothbrush


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 13, 2010)

^Yep, England soccer elite= American football/basketball/baseball/track/gymnastics rejects  

What more if we actually cared about the world cup and have our kids play the sport at a young age.  They just don't want to be a neon-orange wearing soccer player.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Prove we didnt win, my proof is newspapers with acclaims that we won, thus it is a fact we won, or else said newspaper wouldnt have claimed we didnt.
> 
> I bet you dont even own a toothbrush



Do you understand what the word 'draw' means? This was hardly winning a game.

Whoa, hold on kid. You're founding your argument on what newspapers are printing. So you believe everything newspapers print or are you just selective. You believe everything printed is totally honest and truthful? It's not like they never distort ,exaggerate or have an agenda? Amirite?

Why Yes, I do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Zero? said:


> The pissing contest in this thread
> 
> wow, just wow



I hope that's not real. :amazed



> Lol we did win, you know why? Because we're fuckin america and we never lose bitches, dont hate.


It was a draw.

No one won.

We'll have our rematch soon, England. :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Do you understand what the word 'draw' means? This was hardly winning a game.
> 
> Whoa, hold on kid. You're founding your argument on what newspapers are printing. So you believe everything newspapers print or are you just selective. You believe everything printed is totally honest and truthful? It's not like they never distort ,exaggerate or have an agenda? Amirite?
> 
> Why Yes, I do.



They never distort anything, you dont live in america where newspapers are 99.99% right, because you live in a less civilized country where your newspapers lie to you, im sorry for you.

draw=/=win

lol suuuuuuurrrrreeee


----------



## Uli (Jun 13, 2010)

Zero? said:


> The pissing contest in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like no one got the joke.
They are copying a famous headline from years ago.
"Harvard Beats Yale 29-29."


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Uli said:


> Seems like no one got the joke.
> They are copying a famous headline from years ago.
> "Harvard Beats Yale 29-29."



I just wanted to know if this was _the_ real magazine or not.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> They never distort anything, you dont live in america where newspapers are 99.99% right, because you live in a less civilized country where your newspapers lie to you, im sorry for you.
> 
> draw=/=win
> 
> lol suuuuuuurrrrreeee



Are you trolling? Becasue you're doing a shitty job.

If you had won then the final score would have resulted in the US having a higher score then England. Not equal as was the result.



> Media omissions, distortion, inaccuracy and bias in the US is something acknowledged by many outside the USA, and is slowly realized more and more inside the US. However, due to those very same omissions, distortion, inaccuracy and bias in the US mainstream media, it is difficult for the average American citizen to obtain an open, objective view of many of the issues that involve the United States





Next?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Are you trolling? Becasue you're doing a shitty job.
> 
> If you had won then the final score would have resulted in the US having a higher score then England. Not equal as was the result.



The victory comes from the bragging rights, and the inner self, we won because england talked big game, has more talent, and couldnt back it up.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Silly English, Silly Americans.



Go force yourself on some poor unsuspecting sheep you Celt. 
We like you really, it's just humour.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> The victory comes from the bragging rights, and the inner self, we won because england talked big game, has more talent, and couldnt back it up.



You're claiming a victory simply over the incompetance of the goal keeper letting it in, rather the the talent of any of your players?

That's not a victory. That's just the feel good factor you Yanks always crave to assure yourselves.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Are you trolling? Becasue you're doing a shitty job.
> 
> If you had won then the final score would have resulted in the US having a higher score then England. Not equal as was the result.



I think Nova is tryin' to say we scored a point before the time went out.....? Is that right Nova?

'Cause it was a draw, no one won...


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I think Nova is tryin' to say we scored a point before the time went out.....? Is that right Nova?
> 
> *'Cause it was a draw, no one won... :*oh



Good girl. Atleast some yanks are capable of Coherent thought.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> You're claiming a victory simply over the incompetance of the goal keeper letting it in, rather the the talent of any of your players?
> 
> That's not a victory. That's just the feel good factor you Yanks always crave to assure yourselves.



No its victory, you're just to scared to admit defeat you silly goose.

bwak bwak bwak, you wont face us again and lose, now your little england team is all pissed off they didnt win and us americans are just content, thats the victory.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> No its victory, you're just to scared to admit defeat you silly goose.
> 
> bwak bwak bwak, you wont face us again and lose, now your little england team is all pissed off they didnt win and us americans are just content, thats the victory.



Scared? About what? I don't even like 'soccor'.  I just enjoy shooting down the macho patriotism you yanks are fed from birth.

The only 'victory' is individuals like you who try so hard looking for one where it doesn't exist. You need to learn the definition of a word before you start spamming it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Good girl. Atleast some yanks are capable of Coherent thought.



I'm Italian-American. 



> No its victory, you're just to scared to admit defeat you silly goose.


But America didn't win... :amazed

Unless I was lied to.


----------



## Altron (Jun 13, 2010)

lol @ people taking the bait


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> lol @ people taking the bait



We know she/he is trollin.


> _
> They see me trollin'
> They hatin'
> Patrolling they tryin' to catch me trollin' dirty
> ...


----------



## Kenpachi Fried Poultry (Jun 13, 2010)

With the superiority complex that England had, I'm not surprised that America is taking this draw very seriously, I guess that they were victorious in knocking England off of their high-horse. Honestly why is America even trying, soccer doesn't seem too well advertised over here (atleast from where I live). I guess it's just for lulz.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Kenpachi Fried Poultry said:


> With the superiority complex that England had, I'm not surprised that America is taking this draw very seriously, I guess that they were victorious in knocking England off of their high-horse. Honestly why is America even trying, soccer doesn't seem too well advertised over here (atleast from where I live). I guess it's just for lulz.



Because we want to smash our enemies in battle or in game.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'm Italian-American.



That's nice, hon


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Scared? About what? I don't even like 'soccor'.  I just enjoy shooting down the macho patriotism you yanks are fed from birth.
> 
> The only 'victory' is individuals like you who try so hard looking for one where it doesn't exist. You need to learn the definition of a word before you start spamming it.









Kenpachi Fried Poultry said:


> With the superiority complex that England had, I'm not surprised that America is taking this draw very seriously, I guess that they were victorious in knocking England off of their high-horse. Honestly why is America even trying, soccer doesn't seem too well advertised over here (atleast from where I live). I guess it's just for lulz.



This guy gets it.


----------



## Kenpachi Fried Poultry (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Because we want to smash our enemies in battle or in game.



HAHAHA, well atleast we've been known to win at stuff that actually matters. Soccer seems to be serious shit to England


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> That's nice, hon



Oh, for a moment, I thought you thought I was from England. 



> This guy gets it.


It doesn't explain why you are goin' senile and thinkin' America won. 

Unless you can explain....? 



> HAHAHA, well atleast we've been known to win at stuff that actually matters. Soccer seem to be serious shit to England.



America takes everything seriously.

If England catches more fish than us, we must catch more! :ho
(Example, of course)


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Image doesn't work. lol



Emma Bradley said:


> Oh, for a moment, I thought you thought I was from England.



Well given your previous posts: no.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Image doesn't work. lol



lol, this fuckin forum


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'm Italian-American.



That's like worst of all worlds



Kenpachi Fried Poultry said:


> HAHAHA, well atleast we've been known to win at stuff that actually matters. Soccer seem to be serious shit to England.



Like Afghanistan ? Oh wait
Baseball ? Oh wait, Japs


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Diceman said:


> That's like worst of all worlds



What? You crazy? Without us Italians, you wouldn't be so far into the modern world. 

You are jus' jelluzz.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Go force yourself on some poor unsuspecting sheep you Celt.
> We like you really, it's just humour.



Ok :33

Hello Dewi


----------



## Kenpachi Fried Poultry (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh, for a moment, I thought you thought I was from England.
> 
> 
> It doesn't explain why you are goin' senile and thinkin' America won.
> ...



We seem to take everything but our own problems seriously.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> What? You crazy? Without us Italians, you wouldn't be so far into the modern world.
> 
> You are jus' jelluzz.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

Nothing to see here people, match is over anyway. Find a new place for your America Fuck yeah patriotism and general lack of knowledge for the sport


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> What? You crazy? Without us Italians, you wouldn't be so far into the modern world.
> 
> You are jus' jelluzz.



Without Italians we wouldn't have had to suffer through the Jersey Shore and guidos.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Those are idiots! They do not count!

Speak of Leonardo Da Vinci! Yay! Take that, sucka. 



> Without Italians we wouldn't have had to suffer through the Jersey Shore and guidos.


Like I said, they don't count


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Those are idiots! They do not count!
> 
> Speak of Leonardo Da Vinci! Yay! Take that, sucka.



They're Italian-Americans, you're Italian American. That picture just speaks for itself


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Nothing to see here people, match is over anyway. Find a new place for your America Fuck yeah patriotism and general lack of knowledge for the sport



Right, like you know anything about the sport, i know more about it then you do and you're mothers side of the family.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 13, 2010)

Screw it.  I hope a African or Asian team wins the cup.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Those are idiots! They do not count!
> 
> Speak of Leonardo Da Vinci! Yay! Take that, sucka.
> 
> ...





What about this great Italian?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Diceman said:


> They're Italian-Americans, you're Italian American. That picture just speaks for itself



As I said, they don't count.

They are retards. 

I could post some pictures of some dumb English people, but I won't. 

I have a limit, ya know. 



> Right, like you know anything about the sport, i know more about it then you do and you're mothers side of the family.


I hope you are just joking.... 

@ Xyloxi:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> What about this great Italian?



what is that, ceasar?



Emma Bradley said:


> *I hope you are just joking....
> *
> @ Xyloxi:



why would i joke about such an important matter?


----------



## Berserk (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Scared? About what? I don't even like 'soccor'.  I just enjoy shooting down the macho patriotism you yanks are fed from birth.
> 
> The only 'victory' is individuals like you who try so hard looking for one where it doesn't exist. You need to learn the definition of a word before you start spamming it.



^Is this what they call 'butt-hurt' these days?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> ^Is this what they call 'butt-hurt' these days?


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> ^Is this what they call 'butt-hurt' these days?





-MBS- said:


> Scared? About what? *I don't even like 'soccor'.  I just enjoy shooting down the macho patriotism you yanks are fed from birth.*
> 
> The only 'victory' is individuals like you who try so hard looking for one where it doesn't exist. You need to learn the definition of a word before you start spamming it.



The bolded part was too hard for you to read I see.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

> why would i joke about such an important matter?


I think ya need to step away from the thread for a while, then.....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> I guess the bolded part was too hard for you to read.



maybe he didnt get it because you dont know how to speak proper english



Emma Bradley said:


> I think ya need to step away from the thread for a while, then.....



or what, is he going to pan out his knowledge and im just going to sit there, no, i will show him i know more about soccer then him.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> maybe he didnt get it because you dont know how to speak proper english



You mad kid?

A yank can't lecture anyone on proper  English. You can't even spell such simple words as Colour right.


----------



## WT (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> You mad kid?
> 
> A yank can't lecture anyone on proper  English. You can't even spell such simple words as Colour right.



 ....


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> *M*aybe he did*n't* get it because you do*n't *know how to speak proper *E*nglish
> 
> *O*r what, is he going to pan out his knowledge and *I'm* just going to sit there, no, *I* will show him *I *know more about soccer th*a*n him.



Fixed. 

You shouldn't talk about proper English when you can't do it either.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sesshomaru said:


> ....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> You mad kid?
> 
> A yank can't lecture anyone on proper  English. You can't even spell such simple words as Colour right.



And you can't say Soccer right. 

And lol at your colour, you don't know how to spell it to this day, and yet you want to lecture me on spelling


----------



## Berserk (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> The bolded part was too hard for you to read I see.



So, butt-hurt is right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Fixed.
> 
> You shouldn't talk about proper English when you can't do it either.



Grammar=/=spelling/talking.

noob.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> And you can't say Soccer right.
> 
> And lol at your colour, you don't know how to spell it to this day, and yet you want to lecture me on spelling



That is accepted as an alternative spelling.

noob



Immortal Kage said:


> So, butt-hurt is *right*?



Wrong.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 13, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> So, butt-hurt is right?



No, that's not what butthurt is


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Right, like you know anything about the sport, i know more about it then you do and you're mothers side of the family.



than*
your*


Looks like we each know a bit about one thing, or another.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> And you can't say Soccer right.
> 
> And lol at your colour, you don't know how to spell it to this day, and yet you want to lecture me on spelling




Ahahaha, yay, you learned to use the mighty Apostrophe!

Actually, the correct way to spell color is "Colour". 
We just changed it. 



> Grammar=/=spelling/talking.
> 
> noob.


What?

You shouldn't correct people when you look like a fool yourself.



> Maybe he didn't get it because you don't know how to *speak* proper English



MBS obviously can't speak over the internet, either way, you tried to correct MBS when you couldn't even spell a proper sentence right. 

Should I get a diaper for ya? 

@ Caelus' find.
Learn to speak and write right before you correct others, Nova.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> That is accepted as an alternative spelling.
> 
> noob
> 
> ...



Why are you concerning yourself with matters that don't matter to you?

I eagerly await your 'Grammer/Speling' Nazi reply from you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> That is accepted as an alternative spelling.
> 
> noob



But you were referring to it as the main spelling, and in that case you are wrong, obviously it has a second spelling, but only english use it because they hate us for beating them so badly in the wars so they gotta be different and they went all emo shit on spellings


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> Why are you concerning yourself with matters that don't matter to you?
> 
> I eagerly await 'Grammer/Speling' Nazi reply from you.



Everybody please, it was just a soccer game. 



> But you were referring to it as the main spelling, and in that case you are wrong, obviously it has a second spelling, but only english use it because they hate us for beating them so badly in the wars so they gotta be different and they went all emo shit on spellings


Go read about the word "Colour" and "Color"

Colour is the right way (well...they are both right now) and was the _original_ way. It was changed and now people use both.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 13, 2010)

Diceman said:


> No, that's not what butthurt is



Do go ahead and tell me what it is then.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 13, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> Do go ahead and tell me what it is then.



Butthurt is  when you go rampaging in the ME after losing two measly towers.
Or when you claim you have won something when you've only tied. That also corresponds to pettiness


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

People, we should all calm down. This is getting out of hand now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Ahahaha, yay, you learned to use the mighty Apostrophe!
> 
> Actually, the correct way to spell color is "Colour".
> We just changed it.
> ...



god how stupid can you get?

and gtfo you italian half breed POS we dont need your kind, too many people die in chicago and new york cuz of you.

You were correcting my grammar, not the way i talk, its easy, you just dont understand.

yes you should get a daiper, i'd like to wear it, shit in it, and then i would give it right back to you, knowing your intelligence lvl, you'd probably take is as a gift


----------



## IBU (Jun 13, 2010)

This thread should have never gotten this far. Glorified flame/spam war.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Everybody please, it was just a soccer game.
> 
> 
> Go read about the word "Colour" and "Color"
> ...



No, and im sure if i look it up it will just be tampered evidence solicited by your hand.


----------

